# Sprocket exchange



## Amanda P (28 Apr 2009)

I was sorting through my box of bits the other day when I came across a bag of mixed Shimano and SRAM sprockets. These are from when I've split cassettes to get the exact sprockets I want, and I've been left with the ones I don't want, usually completely unworn.

So, I would like a couple of sprockets of around 28 or 30 teeth.

In exchange, I can offer a range of smaller sprockets from 11 to about 24 teeth (if anyone's interested, I'll post a list of exactly what there is).

Feel free to use this thread to post your own sprocket wants or offers.


----------



## peanut (23 May 2009)

Ok Phil .... errr... all your 14s for all my 32s 

I'm up for a swop I have loads of new sprockets from doing the same as you.

I'll list mine . I know I have a 32 if its any use. Its a 9 speed Deore so very light and thin.


----------



## Amanda P (24 May 2009)

You're on!

*Goes away to start counting teeth*


----------



## peanut (24 May 2009)

would you like the 32 sprocket Phil? it appears new and unused although it needs a bit of a clean which I'll give it before sending. 
it is an 'ar 'Deore LT or XT I think.
I could use an 11 and 12t 9 or 10 speed shimano if you have them


----------



## Amanda P (26 May 2009)

Here's what I have:

11 x 2
12
13 x 3
15
17
20 x 2
23
26
32 (SRAM)

All Shimano except the SRAM one. It's my understanding that the sprockets are basically the same for all Shimano and SRAM cassettes, but with different spacers for 8, 9 or 10 speed, with the exception of the small sprockets up to 13, which have their own spacers built in.

What I'd like:

24 and 28, ideally two of each.


----------



## peanut (26 May 2009)

sorry Phil can't help with a 28t they are as scarce as hen's teeth. Only got a Deore 32
I have a feeling Shimano sprockets throughout the range vary in thickness and the accumulative effect could make a cassette 1-2 mm too wide or too narrow.best to check the stamped code with Sheldon


----------

